

Ask HN: Finding old stories in HN, best practices - tocomment

I remember reading a blog about a guy selling software on his website and things he did to improve sales (something with bingo maybe?)<p>How in the world would you find something like that again?
======
uptown
<http://www.searchyc.com/>

<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/articles/rails-seo-tips.htm>

~~~
tocomment
What did you search for?

~~~
uptown
First: "bingo" Then, the full URL to his site.

